# (gelöst) Error 15

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi Leute,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und muss mich gleich mit einem Problem an euch wenden, ich habe gestern meine Gentoo installation abgeschlossen. Nach dem Reboot kam dann die Fehlermeldung Error 15, außerdem steht da noch was mit press any key. Wenn ich dann eine Taste drücke, komme ich zur Konsole so wie es aussieht. Dort steht dann auch wieder eine Meldung, wieder mit press any key, genau kann ich es leider nicht lesen da die Auflösung grottenschlecht ist.

Ich habe die Minimal CD mit dem Genkernel installiert.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Willkommen im Forum Zickenbaendiger

Schau mal unter folgendem Link nach

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi,

danke für den Willkommengruß, die gute Nachricht mein Problem konnte ich erfolgreich lösen. Ich hatte die falsche Kernelversion eingetragen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Anschließend habe ich noch die Einstellungen in fstab und grub kontrolliert und korrigiert.

Also Gentoo bootet nun bis zur Eingabeaufforderung problemlos durch, allerdings hat sich bereits das nächste Problem aufgetan.

Ich bekomme mein Netzwerk nicht ans laufen, bei der Installation funktionierte das Problemlos. Ich habe eine Wlan PCMCIA Karte.

Es wird wahrscheinlich auch wieder so ein blöder Fehler sein, nur leider finde ich ihn nicht. Ich werde mal einen neuen Thread dazu aufmachen.

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe

Gruß Klaus

----------

## smg

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> danke für den Willkommengruß, die gute Nachricht mein Problem konnte ich erfolgreich lösen. Ich hatte die falsche Kernelversion eingetragen. 
> 
> Anschließend habe ich noch die Einstellungen in fstab und grub kontrolliert und korrigiert.
> ...

 

Ähm im kernel gibts glaub pcmcia-cs-modules sind die an?

Kannst auch für den Userpace die sys-apps/pcmcia-cs utils mal emergen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi smg,

ich bekomme dann folgende Meldung:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "utils".

Dei dem Befehl:

grep -i pcmcia  /usr/src/linux.config

Da werden mir alle möglichen PCMCIA Geräte und Treiber aufgelistet.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## smg

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> Hi smg,
> 
> ich bekomme dann folgende Meldung:
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "utils".
> ...

 

```
sys-apps/pcmcia-cs 
```

Nur das, was gibt dir denn ein 

```
grep -i pcmcia  /usr/src/linux/.config 
```

?

Bye.

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi,

der Befehl listet mir alles mögliche auf, welche Info brauchst du denn?.

Bin bis jetzt noch keinen Schritt weiter.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## smg

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> der Befehl listet mir alles mögliche auf, welche Info brauchst du denn?.
> 
> Bin bis jetzt noch keinen Schritt weiter.
> ...

 

Na, zeig uns mal die Ausgabe, das zeigt uns dann ob du pcmcia support an hast.  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Ok, wie kann ich die Ausgabe denn Kopieren, ich muss sie auf einen anderen Rechner kriegen um sie hier posten zu können.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## smg

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> Ok, wie kann ich die Ausgabe denn Kopieren, ich muss sie auf einen anderen Rechner kriegen um sie hier posten zu können.
> 
> Gruß Klaus

 

Hat der andere Rechner Internetzugang? Oder eher nicht?

Bye.

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Nein im moment funktioniert es noch nicht, wenn dann kann ich nur über meinen Hauptrechner ins Netz.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi,

habe gerade mal nachgesehen, bei PCCARD (PCMCIA/Cardbus) support steht eine # davor.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## smg

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> habe gerade mal nachgesehen, bei PCCARD (PCMCIA/Cardbus) support steht eine # davor.
> 
> Gruß Klaus

 

Ja dann geh mal nach /usr/src/linux (oder wo deine aktuellen sourcen liegen) und mach make menuconfig dort. Dann tippst du mal / und gibts pcmcia ein, die Sektionen solltest du dann mal durchlesen.. Oder vielleichht das hier http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&part=1&chap=7

Bye.

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Also bei make menuconfig erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

make: *** No rule to make target menuconfig . Stop

Bye

----------

## smg

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> Also bei make menuconfig erhalte ich folgende Meldung:
> 
> make: *** No rule to make target menuconfig . Stop
> 
> Bye

 

Wo sind denn deine Kernel Sources versteckt?  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Da wo es hingehört, also genau dort was du mir gesagt hast. Aber ich hatte was falsches eingegeben, bei der Ausgabe 

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

erhalte ich jetzt folgende Meldung:.config:310: *** missing separator.  Stop

make: *** (scripts_basic) Error 2

Gruß Klaus

----------

## smg

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> Da wo es hingehört, also genau dort was du mir gesagt hast. Aber ich hatte was falsches eingegeben, bei der Ausgabe 
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> make menuconfig
> ...

 

Ähm dann hast du wohl in deiner .config nen Fehler.. mach mal mv .config .config.bak und dann nochmal make menuconfig, oder gebe uns irgendwie mal die .config Datei bitte.  :Smile: )

Bye.

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi,

ich habe jetzt PCCARD (PCMCIA/Cardbus) support aktiviert, hat funktioniert mit deinem Befehl. Aber funktionieren tut mein Wlan immer noch nicht. Beim booten erhalte ich die Meldung das dhcp nicht installiert und aktiviert ist, das wundert mich da ich mein Netzwerk mit einer statischen IP eingerichtet habe. Welche Datei kann die Fehlermeldung auslösen, die resolv.conf?

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi,

zum aktuellen Stand, ich bin kurz vor dem Ziel. Ich habe mit meiner Installations CD mein Notebook gestartet, dann habe ich net-setup ausgeführt. Danach habe ich per Hand meine essid gesetzt mit iwconfig eth0 essid (Netzwerkname), anschließend habe ich den WEP Key mit iwconfig eth0 key XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX gesetzt. Das Ergebnis meine Wlan Karte blinkt nun dauerhaft, mein Router wird mit der MAC Nummer erkannt. Ich vermute das es daran liegt das meine Karte bei Security mode den restricted Mode aktiviert hat. 

Denn der WEP Key stimmt ich habe ihn 3 mal überprüft.

Also bleiben 2 Probleme:

1.) Wie kann ich den Security Mode auf managed umstellen.

2.) Wie kann ich diese Einstellungen auf meinem Notebook dauerhaft speichern, denn ich habe sie mit meiner Boot CD gemacht.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi,

mein Netzwerk funktioniert jetzt, ich hatte ausversehen vor dem Befehl iwconfig eth0 essid (Netzwerkname) ein Leerzeichen eingefügt, das war das Problem. Also bleibt nur noch das Problem wie ich diese Einstellungen dauerhaft speicher.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Beim booten versucht Gentoo immer dhcp zu starten, obwohl ich eine statische IP vergeben habe. Ich erhalte dann folgende Fehlermeldung:

No loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was no startet.

Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß Klaus

----------

